# NZ: Bunker Grower Busted



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

A man who until yesterday was responsible for promoting Rotorua as a tourist destination has been charged over a sophisticated indoor cannabis growing operation. 

Blair Harvey Graham made a brief appearance in Rotorua District Court yesterday on charges of cultivating cannabis and possessing cannabis for supply. 

The 34-year-old's court appearance came shortly before he resigned as the conference and incentive manager for Destination Rotorua Tourism Marketing. 

Graham did not enter pleas to the charges and has been remanded on bail to appear again on April 20. 

His court appearance follows the discovery by police on Thursday of an underground bunker at a property on Tauranga Direct Rd. 

Between 70 and 100 cannabis plants of varying maturity were allegedly found in the bunker made from a 6m-long shipping container. 

A massive hole had been dug to accommodate the container, which had been covered by a layer of concrete underneath a garage. 

In a statement issued late yesterday afternoon, Destination Rotorua Tourism Marketing general manager Don Gunn said Graham had resigned for personal reasons. 

A woman has also been charged in connection with the cannabis operation and has been granted police bail to appear in court on Thursday next week. 

Author:www.stuff.co.nz
Date:09 April 2005 
Source:www.stuff.co.nz
Copyright:© Fairfax New Zealand Limited 2005.


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 17, 2005)

that was my idea, using a shipping container. 
Unlucky bloke, i feel sorry for my fellow countryman.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

He had it goin` for a minute, didn`t he? Nice grow-op there...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 18, 2005)

Damn, that sucks man. Wonder how they caught him. Did he do something stupid or did they get lucky ?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

They must have gotten a tip on it - or someone just ratted him out.


----------

